# Bom from the Big Apple!!



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

A while back jitzy noticed that i was charmed by the Dos Capos from Ghurkha. He send me a pm that he probably had 2 are 3 in his humi, he said that he would look up for me when he was back from his vacation. So actually I was waithing for a mail, BUT; Yesterday when I came home afther work I saw a packed for my door. I suspected nothing because I had put some trade's up with some other BOTL's. I was too excited to take precautions, so I give no attention to the address of the sender and torn open the packet! Ok, this was a mistake!! It blow up in my fase and the cigars flew me around the head as bullets in the fire!! I still do not understand that I came unharmed from!! The funny part is that he apologized him that he "Only" had 3 Dos Capos!! :biggrin: Man you did a fine job on me with a great selection of cigars and some more Ghurkha's I never had!! Thanks Again!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Hit


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Jitzy took care of some business and took care of it well--I guess the message is starting to get around that you can't toss mega bombs without getting a few tossed back at you--Very nice and well deserved--


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet trade there...they do look great!!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Damn !!!...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Hit!!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Nicely done!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great job Joe!!Very nice selection


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

Holy crap, its getting lethal around here.


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweet Hit!!!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Those are my fav's. I have 2 left and they take a while to smoke but they are REALLY good. Nice looking cigars though.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, most excellent hit!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Very Nice Hit! Enjoy!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

great hit...even better you were not exspecting it


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Great hit Jitzy!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

way to go Joe. nice hit


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow that is a nice hit.


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...enjoy!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## MsprinM (Apr 11, 2008)

That actually made my mouth water.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well done Joe!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice syticks


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet bomb! i especially love the Ghurkas (one of my top three favorites) and that 62 Camacho.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome long range strike, Jitzy!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice bomb Jitz! some great smokes.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice hit. Great selection Joe


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice hit - a very interesting mix


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

Man...Jitzy is a great BOTL!!! nice sticks!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

:dribble: Gurkha, Gurkha, Gurkha :dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

We're loading up the trade deficit-
Damn low dollar-yikes


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet hit there!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

New York is the BOMB!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy crap bombs are flying...


----------

